# Cleaning car's seats and carpets



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Can you guys recommend a product that works well, and is easy to use? Thanks


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

get an inexpensive carpet cleaning machine, carpet soap, and a brush. spray some carpet soap on, let it set for about 10 mins. then brush it. then use the carpet machine on it.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks. Are you talking about buying or renting one? Because I'm not going to buy one just to do this.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

One aerosol can of foaming ( any brand ) carpet cleaner - follow directions
One unit of left hand elbow grease
One unit of right hand elbow grease
One soft bristle ( ambidextrous ) brush
One vacuum


----------



## Lotek (Apr 24, 2013)

It depends on how dirty it is and what the dirt is. A rental carpet cleaner with the upholstery hose can work pretty well. Be careful with soaking things down, airbag and electrical systems don't like getting wet.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Fairview said:


> One aerosol can of foaming ( any brand ) carpet cleaner - follow directions
> One unit of left hand elbow grease
> One unit of right hand elbow grease
> One soft bristle ( ambidextrous ) brush
> One vacuum


Best, easiest, and cheapest advice one can give. Simonize has a great product. Have cleaned up dry dinosaur poop with that stuff. (not really but you catch my drift)


----------

